# mantis shrimp



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

my peacock mantis shrimp


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

woah nice one :-D i just got a new tank just to keep one of these.haven't started yet but it's great to know some other people keep them too:-D


----------

